# A furries wepon of choice



## SJ1208 (Nov 25, 2012)

*A furries weapon of choice*

I was thinking the other day about if there was a time we would have to defend ourselves (ex.home invasion) what weapon would you use a blunt edged,sword,gun if so what gun?
 my weapon of choice would be a 1911 and remington 12 gauge pump shot gun


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 25, 2012)

Someone else's weapon that I stole off of them. Yes, in the tournament I fought in I was a thief.

But to be fair, a sniper rifle is always a good thing to have in a fight.


----------



## Sar (Nov 25, 2012)

A furry would clearly use this.
http://images.vg247.com/current//2011/11/saintsrowthethird-penetrator.jpg


----------



## Saellyn (Nov 25, 2012)

What is this "wepon" you speak of? :V


----------



## Conker (Nov 25, 2012)

A furries best weapon of choice is penicillin.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: A furries weapon of choice*

John freeman loked on the ground and saw wepon so he picked it up and fired it at zombie goasts in front of a house



SJ1208 said:


> I was thinking the other day about if there was a time we would have to defend ourselves, what weapon would you use a blunt edged,sword,gun if so what gun?
> my wepon of choice would be a USP 45 and Berret .50 cal sniper.



Why do I have a feeling you've never shot a gun before? :V


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 25, 2012)

For guns, a bersa 9mm short, semi-auto.

Melee, a bladed staff.

But quite honestly, I think I might just stay with AkidÅ (if I was good). I'm not that good at it, but even now I see how it can be useful.
I'll always suck at it, so I'll stick to my Grandpa's 9mm Short Bersa.
http://www.bersa.com/bersa-firearms/thunder-series.html


----------



## Saellyn (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: A furries weapon of choice*



Mentova said:


> John *freeman* *loked* on the ground and saw *wepon* so he picked it up and fired it at zombie *goasts* in front of a house


MY BRAIN IS MELTING.



Mentova said:


> Why do I have a feeling you've never shot a gun before? :V


Probably because his choice of weapons is atrocious? Too much Black Ops, methinks. :V


----------



## Saylor (Nov 25, 2012)

I would use an AK-47 as a primary choice as far as guns go. Then I would use a chainsaw if I ran out of ammo.

I would love to have the Lancer from Gears of War if it actually existed. But it doesn't exist and the AK-47 does, it is pretty cheap (unless you are in the United States), it uses the same ammo as an SKS (I have one), they are extremely reliable, rarely jams, has a lot of stopping power, easy as hell to clean, fairly accurate, and there are just so many of them.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 25, 2012)

*Re: A furries weapon of choice*



Saellyn said:


> MY BRAIN IS MELTING.
> 
> 
> Probably because his choice of weapons is atrocious? Too much Black Ops, methinks. :V



How have you been on the internet for this long and not seen what I was referencing? D: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHxyZaZlaOs

Also the giveaway is the fact that he called it a "barret .50cal" like in the games instead of by its actual name :V At least he had the right idea with the USP. .45ACP is a good self defense round.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 25, 2012)

A hk416, my Kimber .45 compact, a tactical folder, and a kukri.


----------



## badlands (Nov 25, 2012)

SA80 and a big hammer


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 25, 2012)

I wield the light and a 2h axe.


----------



## PapayaShark (Nov 25, 2012)

Pickaxe and a crowbar. Yeah, I don't have anything better here ._.


----------



## Brazen (Nov 25, 2012)

I would spread catty rumours against the aggressors until they died of shame.


----------



## Milotarcs (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, my fursona already comes equipped with a million volt taser tail and horns... nothing more needs to be said. If I do get a fursuit, I might actually make it that way, though in reality, a million volts isn't realistic. 50,000V seems more realistic, and I'd need somewhere that I could plug in before it could work right xD


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeaaaah thats probably not a good idea.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 25, 2012)

Welp, beaten to the Full Life Consequences joke.

My character uses a sharpened absinthe spoon as both a stabbing implement and a wand.  If he had a gun, it'd be a Ruger SP-101 revolver chambered in .328 Federal magnum.

In real life, I'd go with some variant of the Mossberg 500 shotgun.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd get a Gurkha, and give him a Kukri. He would be my weapon!


----------



## Milotarcs (Nov 25, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Yeaaaah thats probably not a good idea.


Trust me. If you went to www.4hv.org, the other forum I frequently visit, you'd be terrified. There are FAR more dangerous stuff in the high voltage fandom. I'm a high-voltager furry. It's not like it's going to be anything too hard. I'd have to do a lot of fireproofing but it would be possible!


----------



## Mentova (Nov 25, 2012)

Milotarcs said:


> Trust me. If you went to www.4hv.org, the other forum I frequently visit, you'd be terrified. There are FAR more dangerous stuff in the high voltage fandom. I'm a high-voltager furry. It's not like it's going to be anything too hard. I'd have to do a lot of fireproofing but it would be possible!



Wat

I had no idea "high voltage furries" were a thing.

(also that sounds incredibly dangerous to you and others)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 25, 2012)

Pi-ka-chhhuuuuuuui!!!


Also you wouldn't be able to wear it at cons or public.


----------



## Conker (Nov 25, 2012)

Milotarcs said:


> Trust me. If you went to www.4hv.org, the other forum I frequently visit, you'd be terrified. There are FAR more dangerous stuff in the high voltage fandom. I'm a high-voltager furry. It's not like it's going to be anything too hard. I'd have to do a lot of fireproofing but it would be possible!


I'm so glad "high voltage furries" exist now. 

All I can think of is a group of people in fursuits taking turns sticking their dicks into light sockets.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 25, 2012)

A furry's weapon of choice you say?

I dunno, either something that kills instantly or leaves you dying in pain. A marathon of American Idol should do it.


----------



## Ramses (Nov 25, 2012)

Weapon of choice?

My ability to annoy others.

Meanwhile, I learned two things today. People on this site know about guns, and high voltage furries exist.
Damn, what an awesome concept for a Saturday morning cartoon - HV furries that carry large guns and fight injustice.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 25, 2012)

If I could have ANYTHING within the realm of real life small arms?
Melee: Pesh Kabz







Ranged: G3K






If it had to be 'furry', I'd go with an RPG-7 with all of the projectiles painted bright red :V


----------



## Varden (Nov 25, 2012)

Scream like a 4 year old. Crawl up in a ball. Pee. Get kicked in the back while regretting your life choices.

Never been upped.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 25, 2012)

Ranged weapons - semi-auto pistol and hunting bow
Melee weapons - fangs and claws
Other - magic?

Is this very typical for a wolf-shifter?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 25, 2012)

Bow and Arrow and a knife.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 25, 2012)

What does this have to do with furries?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 25, 2012)

Saliva said:


> What does this have to do with furries?


Cause furries are allegedly adept in combat.
I also misread the title as "A fursona's weapon of choice."


----------



## Ellie the Lioness (Nov 25, 2012)

Depending on the setting my fursona would carry different weapons.

My fursona is primarily a Victorian (1860's) Lioness so I would carry a Custom LeMatt revolver with light pink grips well hidden under my large dress.

For modern or futuristic settings I would have a LMT piston driven M-4 Carbine built as a SBR with a 12" barrel chambered in 6.8 SPC with a magpul MOE butt stock and pistol grip. Mounted on it is a Daniel Defense Omega hand guard quad rail, PVS17 day/night vision scope, Advanced armament corporation blackout flash hider, Advanced Armament Corporation suppressor, Insight HX150 Tactical light and a M203 grenade launcher. All held on a MagPull MS2 sling.

Also a Springfield armory 1911 HRT with a threaded barrel and a AAC suppressor*.*


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 26, 2012)

The hunting knife I keep under my pillow. 

The folding knife I keep in my drawer. And a hammer. Because these three lethal items are within half a dozen meters of where I am right fucking now.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 26, 2012)

I forgot krav maga.


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Nov 26, 2012)

catilda lily said:


> Bow and Arrow and a knife.


So you can give people an arrow in the kne- *shot*


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 26, 2012)

Baddragon size XL. :V


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 26, 2012)

Varden said:


> Oh shit, badass alert.



Oops, I forgot the dildo in the top drawer. My bad. :v


----------



## Ricky (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 26, 2012)

So pretttyyy


----------



## Kazooie (Nov 26, 2012)

I am pretty sure the power of dance is considered a lethal weapon at this point, capable of thwarting alien invasions and firing massive anime lasers.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 26, 2012)

Footloose!throw on your Sunday shewz!


----------



## Takeo Wolf (Nov 26, 2012)

I would use a bladed weapon because you can not get a gun is Australia


----------



## Ouiji (Nov 26, 2012)

I suppose it depends on the scenario; in my home I'd prefer a shotgun so I wouldn't penetrate the walls.  I haven't decided on what shotgun though.  I'd like that one made by Kel tec, the KSG.  http://www.keltecweapons.com/our-guns/shotguns/ksg/


----------



## BRN (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi, I'm a Pokemon,

I am a weapon. :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 26, 2012)

I can't believe that any of you would suggest that there is anything other than a Mosin Nagant.



SIX said:


> Hi, I'm a Pokemon,
> 
> I am a weapon. :3



No you're not, you're a slut.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 26, 2012)

Mosin Nagant and the revolver I already own.



Gibby said:


> I can't believe that any of you would suggest that there is anything other than a Mosin Nagant.


Haha no way you got one too?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 26, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Haha no way you got one too?



Not yet!

I need to get my hands on a liscense for shotguns first thing, then get a membership at a rifle club and then do the paperwork so I can buy my Mosin. c:

I'm going to buy _thousands_.


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 26, 2012)

8O


----------



## Corto (Nov 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;Y6MT20SW9Z0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6MT20SW9Z0[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 26, 2012)

I would definitely defend myself with either lancekind or 2H-Axekind. Polearms ftw.


----------



## Wereling (Nov 26, 2012)

Ummm I would choose my recurve bow probably or some type of BA Tommy gun xD


----------



## Sar (Nov 26, 2012)

Gibby said:


> No you're not, you're a slut.


Sluts are still pretty dangerous weapons too. Especially if they fall onto the wrong laps.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Nov 26, 2012)

For a gun, classic browning 1911

Other, my short sword and trench knife


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 26, 2012)

Gonna have to go with a shark gun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI4KGvbrAkU


----------



## Ricky (Nov 27, 2012)

TBH, my favorite weapon is a crowbar. I usually sleep with one.

I don't ever want a gun because if I had a gun I would shoot so many people...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2012)

L85A2. That gun is smexy as hell.
That or 1928 Thompson with a drum mag.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 27, 2012)

I would use a steyr aug a1. Or use the power of speech to fuck up there minds ^_^


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 27, 2012)

Why do all of you know so much about guns?? If I had to use a gun I'd probably use a dope revolver.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 27, 2012)

An L96A1 so I can do 8484488248583576376685645858684868 degree double Y tap trickshots.

But seriously, I think a HK21 Drum mag would suit me very well ^_^


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 27, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> An L96A1 so I can do 8484488248583576376685645858684868 degree double Y tap trickshots.
> 
> But seriously, I think a HK21 Drum mag would suit me very well ^_^


 jizzed until it was from a game....... Very nice tho... Benignbiotic@ we are prepared for the zombies and the furry haters XD on topic tho i like the blade in elder scrolls ovblivion i made :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 27, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> Why do all of you know so much about guns??



People on the internet generally don't know much about guns, have little to no training in their use/maintenance, or actually tried out what they describe. 

The best way to find out who these people are is to look at the people who use a long lengthy description of each and every part of their choice gun. It's also most likely something very modern, modern-but-rare, featured in codblops, or a proof of concept/prototype weapon.

But still, ranged choice is Mosin Nagant, melee choice is Mosin Nagant, and toolkit is Mosin Nagant (the bayonet can easily be used as a screwdriver, even for use with the gun itself (why you'd need to fix it is beyond me)).


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 27, 2012)

NaxThewolf (mike) said:


> jizzed until it was from a game....... Very nice tho... Benignbiotic@ we are prepared for the zombies and the furry haters XD on topic tho i like the blade in elder scrolls ovblivion i made :3


Both guns exist in real life Mr Speshul


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 27, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> Both guns exist in real life Mr Speshul


Yes i know XD and gibby you have a nice choice:3


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd probably defend myself with a white flag. :v 

Failing that,  probably a shotgun, maybe a 20 gauge. Pretty sure I'm too small a person  to fire a 12 gauge or larger repeatedly without it sucking ass. 

Or, if we're ignoring actual weapon using ability and practicality, a BAR.


----------



## Avelore (Nov 27, 2012)

A furry's best weapon is deflection.


----------



## Ames (Nov 28, 2012)

too much autism

abandon thread


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 29, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Or, if we're ignoring actual weapon using ability and practicality, a BAR.


A BAR, you say? 

I think I'd roll with a FN P90 just because it's a sexy beast. Although I'd want mine to shoot energy beams rather than bullets.


----------



## badlands (Nov 29, 2012)

as we seem to be leaving the boundaries of reality i'll go for the Gustav gun http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwerer_Gustav


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 29, 2012)

An IS-3M

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iosif_Stalin_tank#IS-3

//Tanknerd


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm going to have to go with spell check.


----------



## Spiko (Nov 29, 2012)

As my FA says, Barrett M107A1. If side arm... I'd roll with the Mk23 ;D
To OP, which .50 cal? The M82?


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2012)

For melee I pick a gerber machete jr. Machete on one side, sawtooth blade on the other, and nice and heavy for bashing and slashing(and it fits in the sleeve of my trenchcoat, or down the leg of my pants). Ranged weapon would have to be any rifle with a semi-auto feature, I'm not too picky about what it is because lets face it, none of you furries have ever learned to shoot with just iron sights, none of you have ever zeroed a weapon, and sniper rifles are for people who are actually MARKSMEN and not just some airsoft pro paintball faggots. And how do you know if you need to defend yourself if the motherfucker is like 2 miles away OMG.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 29, 2012)

I've done and do all of the above with my sks, mosin nagant, and m14.
Oh and if you hit something dense hard enough with that gerber machete the handle will break off.(mine did)


----------



## Azure (Nov 29, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I've done and do all of the above with my sks, mosin nagant, and m14.
> Oh and if you hit something dense hard enough with that gerber machete the handle will break off.(mine did)


humans will never be dense enough unless we start to cover our outer skin with some sort of calcium deposits.


----------



## Fnoros (Nov 30, 2012)

I agree with Saliva, BUT I'LL PARTICIPATE ANYWAY!

I like bricks, rocks, glass bottles, sticks, pipes, fists, feet, elbows, knees, molotov cocktails, crowbars, and anything else that is easily accessibl and can cause severe property damage. Not a huge fan of harming people, but i wouldnt hesitate to beat the hell out of someone if they are a threat. Also entirely opposed to the murder of things that can ask me not to kill them.


----------



## AeroCollie (Nov 30, 2012)

I would break out a hidden blade like you would see in Assassin's Creed x3. That or just use my fists.


----------



## Fruitpunchotter (Nov 30, 2012)

I dunno about this whole defend ourselves thing but I've always been fond of Daggers and Axes. Bows and Guns are cool too but I still prefer melee weapons


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 30, 2012)

Isaac Clarkes Plasma cutter.


----------



## Mittens (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: A furries weapon of choice*



SJ1208 said:


> (ex.home invasion)



I'd fucking throw my netbook at them, because I'm not some badass weapons expert like all them other furries. >:[


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: A furries weapon of choice*

What do all of you picking anti-materiel rifles actually intend to do  with them? I mean, they're called anti-materiel weapons for a reason.  They're not really meant to be used on people, and usually aren't the  best tool for the job. For the most part, using them as anti-personnel weapons  would be like using a broadsword to swat a fly; you're only making it  harder on yourself. Not to mention that using them effectively requires a squad of 2-3 soldiers, each specifically trained for that purpose. 



Mittens said:


> I'd fucking throw my netbook at them, because I'm not some *Call of Duty player *like all them other furries. >:[



FTFY.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 1, 2012)

Not sure if this is regarding to either; What weapon would i use if i was an anthro and i had to go to combat. Or what my fursona uses in my own story.
If it was me IRL as an anthro. I'd probably seek to have a larger-caliber assaultrifle due to improved strength. There is no need for a scope due to increased eyesight either.
My fursona in the story uses a P08 Luger.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 1, 2012)

You guys are what they typically refer to as "Mall Ninjas" in the firearms and self defense community. :V


----------



## Day Coydog (Dec 1, 2012)

not to be a nerd or anything, but if I could use it, my weapon of choice would be an energy sword. (Halo Series)


----------



## Grunnolf (Dec 2, 2012)

Why scrounge for ammo when your out? ... i preffer to stay mellee. a couple high quality katana's are my choice.


----------



## Kosdu (Dec 2, 2012)

Grunnolf said:


> Why scrounge for ammo when your out? ... i preffer to stay mellee. a couple high quality katana's are my choice.




This is very applicable to survival situations, but in a real fight 1, maybe 2, bullets are all that are needed to kill somebody. And to be quite honest, if you use more than 12 you are a poor shot or fighting somebody in cover.

Plus, you would likely have extra mags on you.




A katana or wakzashi are excellent melee weapons, however.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 2, 2012)

Did it really take four pages for someone to break out the katanas? I honestly expected to have them show up on page one.


----------



## Astral (Dec 2, 2012)

Realistically? A baseball bat. I own one, and it's not complicated to use.  Just swing at a home invader, or mess up someone bear-jew style.

What I'd like? A rapier. I know a thing or two about fencing, a little anatomy, but not enough to use one properly.  I'd pass up on other swords though, because besides fencing I have NO experience with a blade. Unless kitchen knives count.  I know a lot about those freaking things.  On an unrelated note, I can cut an onion and not cry. True story.

Crazy fantasy?  A revolver.  Go ahead, make my day.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 2, 2012)

Grunnolf said:


> Why scrounge for ammo when your out? ... i  preffer to stay mellee. a couple high quality katana's are my  choice.



Why would you need "a couple" of a two-handed weapon? No. You aren't  dual-wielding them. That's retarded. You are going to hurt yourself. 

Then  there's the issue of range; if someone with a gun is outside of your  swinging distance you're completely boned. It takes longer to draw your  weapon than it does a gun or even a short blade, so if it's a quick draw  situation you lose. You have a very limited amount of time you can  spend in combat before tiring compared to a firearm user, and you're  still lugging around a big ol' chunk of metal. You can effectively carry  hundreds (or thousands, if you're using something like a .22) of rounds  of ammunition for most reasonably-sized weapons. Unless you intend to be using  suppressing fire (you aren't) that's a shitload. If you're really  worried about ammo, mount a bayonet on it. Unless you're going  blade-to-blade with someone who is using an actual sword, that's  probably more than enough. 

Also, what the fuck is it with furries and katanas? It's as if there were no other types of bladed weapon. 



Zaraphayx said:


> You guys are what they typically refer to as "Mall Ninjas" in the firearms and self defense community. :V



This is an excellent phrase.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Dec 2, 2012)

A toothpick, a paper clip, and a piece of string


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 2, 2012)

Well this is weird thread.

Oh well might as well play along then.
Favorite weapons then?
4)boning knife
3)meat slicer
2)carving knife
1)Filet knife


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 2, 2012)

How could I forget my mac11.  Very effective on single fire.  Though a person like me wants everything.  If the ATF knew what firearms I had living in cali they would have a shitfit


----------



## Ouiji (Dec 2, 2012)

d.batty said:


> How could I forget my mac11.  Very effective on single fire.  Though a person like me wants everything.  If the ATF knew what firearms I had living in cali they would have a shitfit


That's a cool one ^^.  As for fully automatic weapons, there are three that I've always wanted to try: an AK-47, Thompson M1A1 (with a drum magazine of course), and the Uzi.

As for non-firearms, I like the m48 tactical tomahawk, collapsible batons, and throwing weapons.  I practice throwing everything in effective ways, from getting books to hit on the corner of the spine to chopsticks to plastic gift cards.

I too just want everything.

@Andy Dingo Wolf:  I like you ^^


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 2, 2012)

All _very_ affective in the right hands.  Alot of people don't realize the Uzi is a favored smg for the CIA :0


----------



## Ouiji (Dec 2, 2012)

d.batty said:


> All _very_ affective in the right hands.  Alot of people don't realize back in the 70s the Uzi was created for the CIA :0



Actually I think I did hear that while watching a special on the History Channel.  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 2, 2012)

I edited my response, it wasn't created for the CIA they just liked it and used it.  I need to do my researches first before I post lol XD it was basically recreated for CIA agents aka the mini/micro Uzis


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 2, 2012)

a baseball bat

highly effective
cheap
and best of all, easy to get your hands on compaired to weapons


----------



## GhostWolf (Dec 2, 2012)

I prefer a more friendly weapon, like the one I keep in my pants.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Also, what the fuck is it with furries and katanas? It's as if there were no other types of bladed weapon.



Is it me or do katanas look really damn flimsy?

Besides, a good-quality one is extremely hard to find, a lot of them _do_ break in a couple swings.

Just use a hatchet or something, at least that's practical and doesn't take a massive amount of training to use properly.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 2, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Is it me or do katanas look really damn flimsy?


Katanas were basically designed for fighting people with very little armor. Japanese iron is really low-quality, so the things broke really easily.

They were actually pretty awful weapons, historically speaking.


----------



## badlands (Dec 2, 2012)

im not a big fan of Katanas, my 'sona uses a viking long axe (well he is a viking after all) the light weight and the fine edge of the Katana renders it infective against most forms of armor where as the European 'brute force' weapons (great swords, long axes and the like) have enough weight behind them cause crush damage through armor.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 2, 2012)

It's decided. I will be dual wielding flintlock pistols. Fug y'all.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 2, 2012)

Like a baws! That's pretty epic


----------



## DarthLeopard (Dec 2, 2012)

i would use their faces against my table. than id throw them out a window.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Dec 3, 2012)

A freshly emptied whiskey bottle! Right upside they damn head! "Why do we hurt the ones we hit?"

but seriously, my hands and strength is more than enough. You come into my house you better have a gun cause you're gonna have 6'6" of 220 lb hell on your hands. If I had to have a gun. It would be my lil 38. Or my 12 gauge. If I see ya comin from afar I'll pull out the old mauzer, or the infield. Bolt action FTW!


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Dec 4, 2012)

For room clearing: PPS43 (7.62x25mm)
Battle rifle: CETME (7.62x51mm NATO)
Sniping: Enfield 2A with 6x Bushnell scope (7.62x51mm NATO)
Pistol: Ruger P90DC (.45 ACP)
Tactical Rifle: AR-15 HBAR w/4x scope
Tactical .22 : S&W 15-22
Blade: K-BAR


----------



## Saga (Dec 4, 2012)

Anthrax.


----------



## Saga (Dec 4, 2012)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> For room clearing: PPS43 (7.62x25mm)
> Battle rifle: CETME (7.62x51mm NATO)
> Sniping: Enfield 2A with 6x Bushnell scope (7.62x51mm NATO)
> Pistol: Ruger P90DC (.45 ACP)
> ...


 He said home defense, not a Pentagon breach.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh now we get to carry an entire complex loadout now?
fine then:
 M67 fragmentation grenades, kukri-style combat knife, QBZ-95 with 4x telescopic sight, FN Five Seven with laser sight, composite body armor.
Teabagging specialization :V


----------



## Bando (Dec 4, 2012)

Well, I'm bored enough to post in this thread.

All I need is a cricket bat and a pint of good beer. Fuck y'all.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 4, 2012)

Shawn of the Dead much?


----------



## Ricky (Dec 4, 2012)

d.batty


----------



## LemonJayde (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd unleash a bunch of furries screaming "_Fursecution_" and everyone would drop dead of embarrassment :v


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 4, 2012)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> For room clearing: PPS43 (7.62x25mm)
> Battle rifle: CETME (7.62x51mm NATO)
> Sniping: Enfield 2A with 6x Bushnell scope (7.62x51mm NATO)
> Pistol: Ruger P90DC (.45 ACP)
> ...



So you can just, like, heroically waddle into combat. 

Reminds me of this.


----------



## Bando (Dec 4, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> So you can just, like, heroically waddle into combat.
> 
> Reminds me of this.



So this is what Airsoft players look like in their natural habitat.


----------



## Deo (Dec 4, 2012)

I'll build a moat around my house and fill the moat with Bad Dragon's Cumlube.
That will keep everything out.

Edit: Actually that will keep everything out except furries. Ugh, I can just imagine how many times I'm going to have to use some fort of pool strainer to get the orgies of furries out of my moat. If I build it, they will come. But the good news of having a moat of nasty is that the local burglars certainly won't break into a house surrounded by a moat filled with fursuiters/furries yiffing and questionable liquids.


----------



## CrazyLee (Dec 4, 2012)

I have a hankering to just run around hitting people with the business end of a hatchet. Preferably in the head.



Unsilenced said:


> So you can just, like, heroically waddle into combat.
> 
> Reminds me of this.


I died at the end when he wore it all.



benignBiotic said:


> It's decided. I will be dual wielding flintlock pistols. Fug y'all.


Flintlocks, you say?


----------



## Anubite (Dec 4, 2012)

My K-Bar, and my fists. Perhaps a sock full of metal miniatures because they will wreck your face.


----------



## Saga (Dec 4, 2012)

Nothing but a sock, a toothpick, and a pineapple.
Trust me, it'll work.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 4, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> So you can just, like, heroically waddle into combat.
> 
> Reminds me of this.


HAHAHAHAHAH, fucking epic that made my night. Holy shit that was funny.  I play airsoft wih people that buy all that crazy shit.


----------



## Anubite (Dec 5, 2012)

I've got a lot of airsoft shit. I have an AGM full metal STG44, a d-boy AUG A3, some m4 full metal, Gas c96 mauser, two gas pistols and a bolt action r700, digital. Im kinda into it, not so much anymore though sadly.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah it's illegal here now unless your on an authorized field, and there isn't one anywhere near here 
Ive got a ton of airsoft guns too with 3 real steel rifles and a pistol.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 5, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Yeah it's illegal here now unless your on an authorized field, and there isn't one anywhere near here
> Ive got a ton of airsoft guns too with 3 real steel rifles and a pistol.



We have the same thing going here, too, as in you can't have an airsoft game on public ground or private ground that doesn't belong to the people involved.

Also every airsoft gun you buy is two-tone, as in part orange, part black, UNLESS you apply for a UKARA license which you can obtain by playing like 3 games over the course of two months at a licensed airsoft field, and then you can buy whatever the hell it is you want from specialist sites. IIRC, you don't need to have orange caps on the end of your gun's barrel (unless you're carrying it around in public (why would you do that)).


----------



## Tango (Dec 5, 2012)

Baseball bat works for me.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 5, 2012)

Gibby said:


> We have the same thing going here, too, as in you can't have an airsoft game on public ground or private ground that doesn't belong to the people involved.
> 
> Also every airsoft gun you buy is two-tone, as in part orange, part black, UNLESS you apply for a UKARA license which you can obtain by playing like 3 games over the course of two months at a licensed airsoft field, and then you can buy whatever the hell it is you want from specialist sites. IIRC, you don't need to have orange caps on the end of your gun's barrel (unless you're carrying it around in public (why would you do that)).


I actually bought one of my favorite gas pistols in England when I lived there. It was a place right outside of Camden I beleive called RedWolf Airsoft. That place was pretty bitchen and the dudes working there were nice.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Dec 5, 2012)

Instead of shooting invaders with guns, I would fight with honor, using a chained scythe. My best weapon personally.


----------



## moon-drummer (Dec 7, 2012)

It really depends on what the enemy is using. I mean, if they have a gun obviously having a melee weapon would be ineffective. Realistically speaking, I would use a combination of a large piece of furniture as cover, a sturdy door I can bar from the opposite side, a window as an escape route and a cellphone to call in the cavalry. Because 1) I have no combat skills whatsoever and 2) Killing someone over the shit in your house is not worth it. 

If we're talking about Red Dawn fantasy land, then I guess my weapon of choice would be longbow because I've always liked archery. That or aikido. 

If we're talking about what my FURSONA would use, it would be probably hurling a large handy piece of furniture at them like a chair or a couch and then prison rushing them to disarm and subdue them.


----------



## Greycoat (Dec 11, 2012)

I NEED TO KILL FAST BUT BULLETS TOO SLOW!

Gunna go bare hands with this one. Should be fun.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 11, 2012)

Teeth and claws.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 15, 2012)

Sasha






Someone tries to melee you...Simple, wind her down, Turn them into mashed swiss cheese against a wall.


----------



## Ouiji (Dec 15, 2012)

Having been just attacked by a pitbull just last week now, I'm gonna add big stick to my list.


----------



## Mani the Avian (Dec 16, 2012)

Noxious fumes. A little bit of mustard gas goes a long way in a home invasion.


----------



## wolfstyle (Dec 19, 2012)

wepons are for pussies! i will use my own claws ant teeth thank you


----------



## NewYork (Dec 23, 2012)

A Johan Santana autographed bat. Can't think of any other melee weapon that gives me the strength of gods than one signed by a NY Met.


----------



## thebronychip (Dec 23, 2012)

Gun:
My friends .45 shot real nice i wish i knew what it was called 3:

Melee:
My Wooden Katana :3 (unless i had a battle ready one)


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 23, 2012)

Laughing gas: because they can't fight if they're rolling on the floor laughing. 
Also, probably a blade of sorts.  I prefer swords, but they're kind of bulky and illegal to take out in public. :/
I would also probably use my hands and feet, bow and arrows, or wits in a fight.  Depends on the situation, really.


----------



## Monster. (Dec 23, 2012)

If it was furries trying to break into my house or something, I'd just show 'em my tits. :V

If it was just a bunch of random people, I'd use my filet knife. I find that it makes a real clean filet and de-gloves testicles without ruining the skin.


----------



## wolfstyle (Dec 28, 2012)

if it was home defence i would use the old x-box! lol a blow from that would kill you


----------



## si|ver (Dec 28, 2012)

A cheese grater.


----------



## DairyProduct (Dec 28, 2012)

i got a new pink rubber dildo, i suppose i can go around and whap people in the face with that. i'm a pacifist and additionally a tad mentally unstable so i don't have any guns or swords laying around :S


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd have to go with the zar'roc from the inheritance cycle, such a badass sword.

http://www.propstore.com/img/products/1016/Eragon-StuntSword1.jpg

That is the image of the actual prop sword used in the film (the only one that was about the first book in the series, which didn't even get the plot correct) is for sale for Â£1245.00......


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 28, 2012)

Weapon of Choice: Crossbow
Gun: S&W M500
Melee: Tonfa

If I had no weapons, I would just use my legs. I kick pretty hard and I'm kind of flexible.


----------



## Tommy Fox Stone (Dec 28, 2012)

I would use my AK-47 and my SKS...


----------



## Ryu Deacon (Dec 29, 2012)

heated Fryingpan?

Cant easly get Gun over here sadly...


----------



## kittyknight (Dec 30, 2012)

If I had a gun to use, it would be a German made Luger.
But All I have is a wooden axe handle


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 30, 2012)

STDs


----------



## BioWulf (Jan 2, 2013)

A huge double handed broadsword, a massive shield and a long-range crossbow.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 2, 2013)

Now that i think of it i would probably tie them to a chair and breath my cigarette smoke into their face a couple times a day and see which of us die from it first.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 2, 2013)

Something with the ability to 'show off'. A sword of any sort, excluding rapiers maybe


----------



## Dubkinz (Jan 13, 2013)

Home defense? I'm not much of a gun owner (turned fourteen on the fourth of January) But my weapon of choice would be my MK-300, a 175lb crossbow. And two 80lb handheld pistol crossbows. My MK will crack bones, and the pistol crossbows will cause deep flesh wounds


----------



## Dubkinz (Jan 13, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> STDs


So, rape? :S


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 13, 2013)

How would a sloth arm itself? Claws baby. My only natural defense.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 13, 2013)

<---That thing over there.


----------



## Riho (Jan 14, 2013)

A Chain-fed shotgun. What? Can't I have artistic license?


----------



## Dryskale (Jan 14, 2013)

Machete, useful as a tool and emergency weapon. For long range, A good compound bow is easily moveable and just takes a little practice.


----------



## Liam Einarr (Jan 18, 2013)

For a home invasion? Simply use a small amount of laughing gas to incapacitate my opponent. Then get him while he's down. With a axe.


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 18, 2013)

Riho said:


> A Chain-fed shotgun. What? Can't I have artistic license?


all of my want


----------



## slashlife (Feb 10, 2013)

in a home invasion, i would just blast a Justin Bieber CD. the dude will just kill himself


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 10, 2013)

Home defense? _Honest _defense against a confirmed threat to my life? Probably a sawn-off shotgun if I had it handy.
Otherwise: bitingg, eye-gouging, nutshots, and what little remains of my Taekwondo drills.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 10, 2013)

If I'm allowed any kind of a weapon, may I please have a smartgun?
If not, a claymore will do. The sword, not the mine.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 10, 2013)

Why do people keep bringing this thread back?

O.T.: I have a 1&1/2 foot long machete, a bowie knife, and assorted pots and pans, cutlery, shovels. I think I'm prepared in case of home invasion, but not in case of zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 10, 2013)

Bare hands. I like to get in direct contact with enemy. Even if he's armed. If I fail to disarm him I would use a katana.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 10, 2013)

Tyrbis said:


> Bare hands. I like to get in direct contact with enemy. Even if he's armed. If I fail to disarm him I would use a katana.



Mmmm... you like dat physical contact do ya?


----------



## Tyrbis (Feb 10, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Mmmm... you like dat physical contact do ya?


I won't deny.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 10, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Why do people keep bringing this thread back?
> 
> O.T.: I have a 1&1/2 foot long machete, a bowie knife, and assorted pots and pans, cutlery, shovels. I think I'm prepared in case of home invasion, but not in case of zombie apocalypse.


The only 'weapon' I have that actually belongs to me is a cheapass fixed-blade knife I got in a surplus store. Bad steel (I bent it trying to carve a pumpkin), but it's got a very sharp point which would probably run someone through in a pinch.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 10, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The only 'weapon' I have that actually belongs to be is a cheapass fixed-blade knife I got in a surplus store. Bad steel (I bent it trying to carve a pumpkin), but it's got a very sharp point which would probably run someone through in a pinch.



Might I suggest going to the local gun store and pick up a bowie knife? They aren't that too expensive (I think I got mine for ~$50 dollars, shouldn't be more than ~$150).


----------



## 905 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a pile of weapons and swords in my closet. When my best friend (a huge ren fair nut) got married, his wife took his balls and made him get rid of all his swords and stuff. I literally have almost 20 goddamn swords in my room, so many I'm falling over them all! So I'd probably throw swords at someone. Though, I do have this really nice sturdy roman ax, that I may use to take a swing at someone. If ranged, my trusty Lee Enfeild No4 Mk2 will save the day! In a pinch I do carry brass knuckles, though I really shouldn't, I'm probably going to get cough with them one day.


----------



## Riho (Feb 10, 2013)

thebronychip said:


> all of my want


http://forum.zdoom.org/viewtopic.php?t=29915

You have ZDoom?
Get ready for your overpowered weapon fix.


----------



## tharesan.alae (Feb 11, 2013)

About the title, why is it 'furries weapon of choice'?  Sort of implies we aren't individuals, doesn't it?  You could say 'Your weapon of choice' instead.

Anyways, my fists and feet would be pretty cool. Then I wouldn't ever be unarmed (ya a lot of contradictions in that statement lol) and I wouldn't have to lug around a weapon.


----------



## nereza (Feb 11, 2013)

FIRE!!!! burn baby burn!!!!





_



(if only accrual weapons  __count then I suppose duel blades)  _


----------



## DReaper3 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a Mosin Nogant M91(7.62x52), a Mossburg 500 (12 gauge), Mossburg 142-A (.22), and a Ruger Blackhawk (.44 mag.)  Covers the basics. And I have a half dozen sythes on display in my room.


----------



## reedman (Feb 12, 2013)

Since my teeth are sharpish, I would bite the invader, having no weapons experience.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 13, 2013)

These will work in a pinch.
http://imageshack.us/a/img706/1720/201302131740271.jpg


----------



## Kentarvos (Feb 13, 2013)

I'd probably shine a lazer in the assailant's eyes and then...

I'm still working on that part.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 13, 2013)

I'd probably use my claws in some CQC fashion. Solid Sloth.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 13, 2013)

Just learned next belt is the begginning of weapons training.

So, modified list, highest to lowest:

Non-Lethal:
BeanBag 12ga.
JÅ staff - will learn in AkidÅ one day
Bokken Sword - Will learn in AkidÅ one day
AkidÅ


Lethal (Which I will never use)
12Ga sawn - off coach gun
Katana - lethal as hell, will learn in akidÅ one day


lol, thread still has wrong spelling


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 13, 2013)

Hmmm....people keep mentioning swords and other long weapons which are impractical in a home setting.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 13, 2013)

Tactical tomahawk baby.  Especially with the helmet punch.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 13, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Hmmm....people keep mentioning swords and other long weapons which are impractical in a home setting.


Impractical my ass, would work great in my home.=P


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Feb 13, 2013)

Any short barreled/sawed-off shotgun would work well in home defense for me.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 13, 2013)

Imagine if you will that the machete is a Wilkinson 1901 sword2 bayonet, the folder a shitty Maxam LB440 with mid-handle kick, the combat is an old puukko, and the wastelander is a godawfulshitty stainless Japanese ditch knife. And those smoke grenades aren't military grade until I upgrade. While I do own an aged Jeffrey 44magnum compound, the pull is somewhere near 70lbs with a 25lb let off, which is about 30 more than I can pull. I intend to replace it with something that I can actually use this summer, not sure what just yet though.

Otherwise, here's my packup :>


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 13, 2013)

Mmmmm, dried apple.

That maxam has one hell of a grind on it.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 13, 2013)

Whatever is nearby. Lets be serious, not everyone has access to crazy fun weapons. Unless your in the States...


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 13, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Mmmmm, dried apple.
> 
> That maxam has one hell of a grind on it.



Dried apples are delicious....




why does your character store ducktape/superglue with their toilet paper?


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 13, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Mmmmm, dried apple.
> 
> That maxam has one hell of a grind on it.



Thank God it does, or it'd be too heavy for edc, fucking thick blade (like a mallcore katana lol). If nothing, it's impressive looking, but it is pretty functional too, for a cheap knife. The steel is a bit softer than I'd prefer though, it takes a lot of upkeep honing with daily use. That and the kick is pretty impractical for folks with average/large hands, but it fits my tiny hands just fine, and it's got a good solid lock. The blade has yet to wobble on me from 3+ years of daily use. With practice, it opens singlehandedly pretty smoothly, but the motion is obvious.



Kosdu said:


> why does your character store ducktape/superglue with their toilet paper?



Those are the two most important items in a survival kit!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 13, 2013)

I kinda wanna get one now for my collection, love that block wood handle and a possible hollow grind.  Kinda hard to tell from the pics, looks like it though.

Edit-I found one on eBay for $20.  I'm really digging it.  Just might swoop it up if it's still there on payday.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 13, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I kinda wanna get one know for my collection, love that block wood handle.



For their selling price $5-$10, I'd def. suggest one. It's a _bit_ clunky looking though, if you've got a sleek pockets 'n swiss collection, but it might fit in with a bowie set, or antler handled folders.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 14, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> For their selling price $5-$10, I'd def. suggest one. It's a _bit_ clunky looking though, if you've got a sleek pockets 'n swiss collection, but it might fit in with a bowie set, or antler handled folders.


I've got an all around collection going on, it would definitely fit in there somewhere. I love its raw looking design which is why it caught my eye.  I love wood...handled knives XD.  If I do end up getting one I'm sure it will find a place in my collection somewhere.  

Im still looking for a model 42 for sale.  Oh the dirty dirty things I'd do to just be able to buy one.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 14, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> Imagine if you will that the machete is a Wilkinson 1901 sword2 bayonet, the folder a shitty Maxam LB440 with mid-handle kick, the combat is an old puukko, and the wastelander is a godawfulshitty stainless Japanese ditch knife. And those smoke grenades aren't military grade until I upgrade. While I do own an aged Jeffrey 44magnum compound, the pull is somewhere near 70lbs with a 25lb let off, which is about 30 more than I can pull. I intend to replace it with something that I can actually use this summer, not sure what just yet though.
> 
> Otherwise, here's my packup :>


----------



## Machine (Feb 14, 2013)

A gun that shoots dog penis dildos.


----------



## Troj (Feb 14, 2013)

Depends on what the home invader's packing.

Right now, in a pinch, I could use a screwdriver, a bottle-opener, or any one of my kitchen knives. My keychain also has a sharp edge on it.

I could also weaponize my orthopedic shoes, since they have metal in them, and each one weighs over a pound.

If he pops in while I'm cooking dinner, I could always give him a nice face-full of boiling pasta water. 

In terms of guns...mmmm....in my Bruce Campbellian fantasies, a shotgun or a rifle, but in terms of greater practicality, probably something more like a Grendel P12. I'd also have to take into account the home invader trying to go for my gun, and use it against me.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 14, 2013)

A thoroughly well-written angry letter, talking about how their invasion of my home and loss of my beloved items made me feel.

They'd be back within 10 minutes to return my things and beg for forgiveness.


----------



## Troj (Feb 14, 2013)

*Hewge--*And if that doesn't work, a call to their mum should do the trick!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 14, 2013)

Troj said:


> Depends on what the home invader's packing.
> 
> Right now, in a pinch, I could use a screwdriver, a bottle-opener, or any one of my kitchen knives. My keychain also has a sharp edge on it.
> 
> ...



This..is my BOOMSTICK!


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 14, 2013)

Gibby said:


>


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 14, 2013)

Lol, what game is that?


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 14, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Lol, what game is that?



innawoods.net

it's just a /k/reeper's dress up game

but it is fun


----------



## Mighty_Mohawk_Monster (Feb 14, 2013)

how about a weapon that isn't a weapon, like a nail gun, designed to craft, pushed to protect


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 14, 2013)

Littlerock said:


>



OH, ITS ON NAO



d.batty said:


> Lol, what game is that?



As foof said, Innawoods. Go see our forum game thread!


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Feb 14, 2013)

A bull whip. Just so when I won, if I did, I could say that I whipped there ass. That or a .22. A lot of them and they work when your good with them.


----------



## Outcast (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, my "wepon" of choice would be my replica of the Master Sword (It ain't made of plastic, it's made of real solid, ass-kickin' stainless steel). I even got my ancient swordplay lessons from Shiggy himself :V; be afraid oppressors of safety! Really, I would rather go out in style rather than use a firearm to silence an interloper.

If all else fails, a Haduken would fuck 'em up.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 14, 2013)

Outcast said:


> Well, my "wepon" of choice would be my replica of the Master Sword (It ain't made of plastic, it's made of real solid, ass-kickin' stainless steel). I even got my ancient swordplay lessons from Shiggy himself :V;



A stainless steel replica sword with a wooden hilt and grip, no tang, and likely no edge. I do know this, because I've been dying to get one to fix up for years now, but you'd be better off with a kitchen knife, one that isn't stainless and has at least half tang.

But seriously I want that goddamn shitty sword anyway.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Feb 15, 2013)

My floating robot protector armed with lasers, missiles and clawed hands (ala Deathtrap from Borderlands) named the Mercytron.

That or just an oversized hammer.


----------



## Noelle Snow (Feb 15, 2013)

Since I have the aim of a blind old dog, I'd say a chair. I can't miss the thief with that, right?


----------



## Outcast (Feb 15, 2013)

Noelle Snow said:


> Since I have the aim of a blind old dog, I'd say a chair. I can't miss the thief with that, right?




If it is a folding chair, you may be fucked my friend.


----------



## Noelle Snow (Feb 15, 2013)

Outcast said:


> If it is a folding chair, you may be fucked my friend.



Good point. I better think of another weapon. :/


----------



## Krieger (Mar 8, 2013)

Weapon of choice?
A Fully loaded Black Hawk, an MP5K, a Barrett M182, a P99, and probably the charles gustav rocket launcher


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 8, 2013)

My fur has a bow and a few boot knives.

IRL, hmmm, I usually just carry a knife but if I could use any weapon, I'd use the Cooper cane!  no Squall's knifegun! nope. How about a Glock 31 for nostalgia reasons? _Boooooring_. Wait, I got this: *Pokemon!

No wait! *Pokemon _and _two Glock 31s.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 10, 2013)

My beautiful katana and knife collection.  Guns are for pussies.


----------



## Car Fox (Mar 12, 2013)

My weapon of choise would be two battle gauntlets, and a pair of combat shoes.

If I advance in my study on it, I would contemplate weilding the afformentioned weapons, or simply two Glock 9-mm pistols, because I know Gun Fu.

I (my fursona) carry a sword right now, but it's the only thing us low-rank owls can carry.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 12, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> A stainless steel replica sword with a wooden hilt and grip, no tang, and likely no edge. I do know this, because I've been dying to get one to fix up for years now, but you'd be better off with a kitchen knife, one that isn't stainless and has at least half tang.
> 
> But seriously I want that goddamn shitty sword anyway.


But, but the tang is one of the most important things to a sword or large knife D:


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 13, 2013)

d.batty said:


> But, but the tang is one of the most important things to a sword or large knife D:



The replica sword in question was only ever made for cosplaying and wall hanging nerdiness, but it always seems to get these maddening reviews of "RAZOR SHARP I JUST MOWED DOWN A SCHOOLBUS FULL OF ORPHANS THEN CUT A TREE DOWN WITH THIS SHIT", everywhere. Not even half tang, if I'm not mistaken, and it's supposedly glued into it's resin handle.  :'< It's not even properly polished.
But I still need it on my wall. _Someday._ (Fuck it I'll make a wooden replica instead, it'll be sturdier haha.)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 13, 2013)

Heheheh there ya go :3

Just don't do this, even a full tang can fail XD
http://tosh.comedycentral.com/video-clips/527595/cold-steel-blade


----------



## Ranguvar (Mar 13, 2013)

TheGr8MC said:


> Guns are for pussies.



No they're not...
[video=youtube;2OmlIPWl3Wk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OmlIPWl3Wk[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 13, 2013)

My arms. If I flail them about fast enough I may be able to hit a dude in the face.
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m91ilaWXvH1ra2qi7o1_400.gif


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 15, 2013)

Would an anthropomorphic animal not use its claws? I find them to be the coolest weapons for such a creature to use.
Not necessarily the most effective though.
If not claws, use a pistol.
To the users above: I'd go with a gun over a sword. Close range combat doesn't sound safe.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 19, 2013)

Do you know why I use a knife?  Guns are too quick.  You can't savor all the little....emotions.


----------



## PuffyCatgirl (Mar 19, 2013)

A lighter and a flask of whiskey.


----------



## Max Dags (Mar 19, 2013)

retractable wrist-mounted swords. Really allows for quick movements and sneak attacks.


----------



## Bluey (Mar 24, 2013)

Hairbrush 
Rub it on your fur like several million times and then shout
FEAR THE MIGHT OF MY STATIC ELECTRICITY MUAHHAHAAHHA


----------



## BouncyOtter (Mar 24, 2013)

A big fish!


----------



## Roon Sazi (Mar 24, 2013)

I need three paper clips, a lawn mower engine, and half of a twizzler.

Come at me bro.


----------



## Bluey (Mar 24, 2013)

Roon Sazi said:


> I need three paper clips, a lawn mower engine, and half of a twizzler.
> 
> Come at me bro.



Oww look its Macgyver D:


----------



## Sar (Mar 26, 2013)

Roon Sazi said:


> I need three paper clips, a lawn mower engine, and half of a twizzler.
> 
> Come at me bro.



Elaborate us on this bizarre contraption of killing then, Mac!


----------



## DevDawgTact. (Mar 26, 2013)

FangTheWolf said:


> Weapon of choice?
> A Fully loaded Black Hawk, an MP5K, a Barrett M182, a P99, and probably the charles gustav rocket launcher



You mean a Barrett M82A1? I would like to reccomend an upgrade: the Barrett M107A2. It's five pounds lighter and fires Barrett's .416 boat tail.


----------



## DevDawgTact. (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't waste the whiskey!!!!!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 26, 2013)

DevDawgTact. said:


> You mean a Barrett M82A1? I would like to reccomend an upgrade: the Barrett M107A2. It's five pounds lighter and fires Barrett's .416 boat tail.



Why are people so obsessed with Barrett rifles anyway?

Oh boy, a near 60-inch 15kg gun with giant cartridges and massive recoil, just to shoot somebody with. Sledgehammer to a flea, much?

It's like the Desert Eagle of rifles.


----------



## Symlus (Mar 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Why are people so obsessed with Barrett rifles anyway?


Call of Duty. 
It can be blamed for a lot of things, like how my mom was raped by a 9 year old last night.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 28, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Call of Duty.
> It can be blamed for a lot of things, like how my mom was raped by a 9 year old last night.



My fave thing I heard someone say over Xbox Live back when CoD4 was new was a kid shouting "suck my nine-millimetre cock".

AND THEN I NEVER PLAYED IT AGAIN


----------



## mojisu (Mar 28, 2013)

A big bag of bad voodoo.


----------



## veliz2 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: A furries weapon of choice*

Oh, i would not only "defend myself", I would COMPLETELY OBLITERATE THEM! First, I would get my chainsaw, find one then SAW HIS LEGS OFF! I would RIP HIS TEETH OUT OF HIS HEAD! Get super adhesive and glue the teeth on the chainsaw, I would find all his "little buddies" and cripple them with the teeth of their fallen freind, drag the screaming bodies to my basement, squirt super adhesive in all of their eyes. Then i would put their legs in buckets of water, get red hot screws and drill it into their eyes, attach jumper cables to the screws and electrocute them. the lastly i would coat the bottom of my basement in kerosene and drop a mach into the room and bolt the door. also they will still be being shocked.


----------



## Acrasial (Mar 29, 2013)

I'll just let this guy go run around if anything gets rough http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHSXZnxLZ0I


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 29, 2013)

I suppose I could be a *true* furry and fight with a weaponized dildo :V


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 29, 2013)

Roon Sazi said:


> I need three paper clips, a lawn mower engine, and half of a twizzler.
> 
> Come at me bro.


The lawn mower engine, when powering a paper clip, causes a great amount of energy to be absorbed by the paper clip. Once this is done, it starts to spin, since it will almost certainly be connecting to the other two paper clips. While spinning, the three can turn into a sort of fan when the paper clips are opened up, and this fan can cause mild cuts.
As for the twizzler? It's just a necessary snack. You get hungry after a while of slaughtering all who stand in your way, because let's face it: A lot of people get in your way.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 29, 2013)

I would puff up my body to make myself appear bigger so they know not to mess with me.  Kind of like how you fend off a bear.. I hear.

It would totally work.


----------



## Zabrina (Mar 30, 2013)

I would use a frying pan. They really work!


----------



## Sar (Mar 30, 2013)

Gibby said:


> My fave thing I heard someone say over Xbox Live back when CoD4 was new was a kid shouting "suck my nine-millimetre cock".
> 
> AND THEN I NEVER PLAYED IT AGAIN



Thanks a lot, Now I have just spat my drink all over my laptop!


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 30, 2013)

Brass knuckles!  Nuff said.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Why are people so obsessed with Barrett rifles anyway?
> 
> Oh boy, a near 60-inch 15kg gun with giant cartridges and massive recoil, just to shoot somebody with. Sledgehammer to a flea, much?
> 
> It's like the Desert Eagle of rifles.


You have to admit that it would be a fun range toy! :V

Also I admittedly find big guns that go boom in videogames fun. Though it makes me sad when 14 year olds seriously think desert eagles are super tactical operator firearms or some bullshit because you can get 360 noscope headshots in call of battlefield 8


----------



## Bluey (Mar 31, 2013)

Mentova said:


> call of battlefield 8


They are multiplying so fast D:
Where did the games of old go :/


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 31, 2013)

Bluey said:


> They are multiplying so fast D:
> Where did the games of old go :/


I wish shooters would get less popular. At least the everyday first person shooters like CoD.
At least some of the big name games of old are still out there.

Hmm...I said pistol or claws earlier.....
How about a giant robot as a weapon of choice?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 31, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I wish shooters would get less popular. At least the everyday first person shooters like CoD.
> At least some of the big name games of old are still out there.



More like shooters should fucking develop

lets all go play Red Orchestra in a fit of rage


----------



## EloeElwe (Mar 31, 2013)

Claws and Teeth, huge size helps to.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 1, 2013)

If defending your own home, what would be cool is a sentry gun, just like you get in computer games. Just sit back, relax, and have a cup of tea while they all blow up.


----------

